

CLI tool for GitHub Issues - vesln
https://github.com/vesln/issues

======
hzy
I read this as "Github gives out CLI edition"

~~~
Auguste
Me too. Maybe this should be renamed to something like 'CLI tool for GitHub
Issues'?

------
bravolima
I've been using the ghi gem by Stephen Celis recently. It's a lot more
comprehensive:

<https://github.com/stephencelis/ghi>

~~~
technomancy
I've been using this a lot too and loving it. Very convenient.

------
thealistra
I didn't install it, but the table looks unuseful. I usually want to have the
whole title of an issue more than more space used by the date and the person
and the table in between.

I use ghi, from the python package github_cli

easy_install github_cli

and it looks better imo. <http://i.imgur.com/if0ed.png>
<http://i.imgur.com/qthdS.png>

~~~
Sanjon
<https://github.com/jsmits/github-cli>

------
binarycrusader
"Disclaimer

This tool is not official. It just uses the GitHub API and that's it."

Headline is wildly inaccurate.

------
cloudhead
I don't understand what the purpose of this is? It just gives me a list of
issues? and I can't interact with them?

~~~
alpb
I also came here to say that. What is the motivation behind this work or just
"because we can"?

------
phpnode
nice and all, but what i really want from github is the ability to pull
request from the command line. (i know it's scriptable, but I've not got round
to it yet)

~~~
numix
Like hubs' pull-request?

<https://github.com/defunkt/hub>

~~~
amerine
I have to second the hub suggestion.

I use it daily and it's a timesaver. The syntax for creating a pull request
from a branch on a non-forked remote forces you to always pass the -h option,
but beyond that it's amazingly simple.

